# How do you cut off dead leaves?



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

I have never have had plants in my tanks before so i'm not sure if I cut them in side the tank or do I take the plant out of the tank and then cut off the dead leaves? Don't want to it do the wrong way and kill the Java fern! lol *H2*H2* Conf* Cindy


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Cindy,

You should go to YouTube and look up aquarium plant trimming. There's a ton of DIY guides. I'm not sure about java fern in particular, but I know with grass and moss you trim it like a lawnmower, and with stem plants you can snip the tops off with scissors to get a bushier plant, or snip the tops, pull the bottom of the plant out, and re-plant the tops as a new fresh start.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I have been getting more plants and knowledge, there are plant tools, scissors (X-long), I have only the scissors and it works fine. Just trim the dead leaves near the plant stalk sure you cut it and not pulling it out
When I do a water change , the water is quiet, I use a syringe with 1"L airline tubing and 8" of stiff plastic. this way I can get to all plants indiviualy and give certain ones a specified amount . Some need a little more iron, or potassium.
etc. so it works for me.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

you really don't need to worry about killing java ferns, just cut the leaves of near the rhisome, once they get big enough (5-6 leaves) you can cut that too and get 2 plants

java fern is indestructible


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

I take it you leave the plant in the water right?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

^whatever is easier, just don't forget it on the counter overnight, as long as the plants don't dry out they'll be fine


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey thank you everyone! There's some really smart and fast replying folks on this site! *w3 *w3 I'm going to get the dead leaves off and try to get 2 plants out of it, right now it's planted in a childs medicine cup with gravel and it's has a lot of runners coming off of it. So I thought it was time to take some of it and hook it up to a piece of DW I have for the tank. Just got it cleaned up yesterday, so this is perfect timing for it!*thumbsup thanx


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

I have figured out the font problem! lol And all by myself too! yea!


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

*old dude Hi everyone, thought I would give an update on my java ferns. Who ever said that java ferns and moss was/are very easy doesn't no me! *r2 My ferns are still trying to grow, but are struggling and my moss just disappeared into the gravel! I think I clean up the gravel way to much for them to get any nutrients? I use a turkey baster on my 10 gallon at least twice a day cause I have way too many guppies in there! I'm afraid of my tank crashing or something! Yes I'm very ocd about it! *r2 Any ideas or suggestions on this? Oh yeah, I'm moving them to a 20 gal and am going to use either bdb sand or laterite with a cap of gravel. So I won't be able to clean as well with the baster, I'm getting a vac soon for these bigger tanks I have now, 2-20g, 1-29g and I still have 4-10gs and a5g and 2-1gls and a 3gl tank to use the baster on lol! Cindy


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.aqua4you.de/images/pflanzen/vBCagK6nfmsy.jpg

Java fern I understand pteropus as Microsorium. We mention stairs fern or fern salsify.
Anchored to the roots of black wood. First must be tied with thread.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I use similar to these scissors. They are sharp and cheap, if you search you can find them longer or curved. If I want to remove a whole leaf I trim as close to the base of the plant as possible or I may just remove a bad portion.


----------

